# Greetings from California



## J-Money (Feb 5, 2005)

Just wanted to start my first post by saying howdy to everyone. Been doing Audio, Lighting, and Video for about 10 years...mostly in a large church setting. Currently still working part time in a large church, and also at a small church. Hope to get to know all of you better. - Jeff


----------



## Dan-Greaves (Feb 5, 2005)

Yo from mighty England


----------



## DJErik07 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello welcome to ControlBooth.com!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  I'm from California too - I go to school in MA. What part of CA? 

Lisa


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey! welcome to controlbooth.com! I, unlike Lisa, was born and raised in MA and it is where I still live! Wow, working at two churches, I guess that could make for a busy sunday morning! lol 

Welcome to the forums!

--the Official Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## J-Money (Feb 5, 2005)

I am from Sacramento. And luckily, I don't have to be at both churches at the same time.  I mix at the smaller church on Sunday mornings, and then I mix at the big church on sunday nights...and whenever they need me to.

Please feel free to ask any questions of me...I am not shy  - Jeff


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, not shy is good to know, then we know you'll be making lots of posts in other threads too adding your ideas to the other topics being discussed!  (sorry for that not to subtle hint  ) 

Ah, ok, so you havent had to clone youself yet, that's a good thing! hehe What do you mix for these services? basicly a small worship type band? or choir? My "church" (read the article on my website (www.GrowInGrace.com) for why that is in ""s) defanatly does not have a sound system, so no mixing at "church" for me :-(


----------



## J-Money (Feb 6, 2005)

Well...at the both churches I have a worship band (6 vocals, Acoustic, Electric, Bass, keyboard and drums) as well as the Pastor and other special music.

Sunday morning at the small church is a normal service. I mix on a A&H GL220 with 6 monitor mixes, and JBL Eon G2's for speakers. We are a new church (only 2 years old) so we set the equipment up and tear it down every week because we are in a school building

Sunday night at the big church, is our college/career age group service. For that I mix on a A&H GL 3300 with 5 monitor mixes, plus one for reverb. We use Yorkville speakers and sub-woofers in that room.

I used to work at the big church full time for 8 years, and was dismissed for some really strange reasons...and then the boss who fired me, left the church, and they hired me back on part time.

I mixed in the main Sanctuary for about 2 years prior to the firing on a Soundcraft Europa (40 ch. 12 aux sends) for the main console...and an A&H GL4000 (40 ch.) next to it for the orchestra and choir.

Sorry for the long post...just thought I would give ya some background. I have a lot of other stuff I could talk about in this post, but I'll save it for later.  - Jeff


----------



## Peter (Feb 6, 2005)

Cool stuff! That's alot of mixing! and it's kinda cool to mix an orchestra every sunday!


----------



## avkid (Feb 7, 2005)

hey there,welcome to Controlbooth.
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon(I am always part 1)


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2005)

hehe avkid!  if you are always going to be #1 you are going to have to be quick!  hehehe (ya I am a nerd and check these forums WAY too often!) You should have a good chance of being first the next few days b/c I will be pulling some long days at school teching a battle of the bands.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome! I hope to see you around the forums.


----------

